# Chimney flashing problem



## Zacm08 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello, I just purchased a new house. As it was really raining one day I decided to go in the attic to check for leaks. I saw moisture, but not bad on the chimney brick. I went up and checked the flashing to see this. Is it normal for the flashing not to be under the shingles or sealed on the sides? See attached pictures. Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw this on reddit, you got good advice there.


----------

